# Thanks



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

Havent been on in awhile. We have been making a push to get into the house. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone here for the help on the drywall aspect of the project. things came out pretty good.

here is a link to the videos I took of the progress on the house

http://www.youtube.com/my_favorites


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

your turn to help, how do I fix this, and a dull looking head light.

And no comments like , it's a ford, burn it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> your turn to help, how do I fix this, and a dull looking head light.
> 
> And no comments like , it's a ford, burn it


Go to a wrecker and get another light and put in its not rocket science. Or you could go to the dump and get one. After all the name say it all *F*ound *O*n *R*ubbish *D*ump.:jester:


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

gotta strip the edge of the hood down to bare clean metal. a wire brush on a drill or a die grinder will be the safest. using a grinding disk will work but you can also do more damage easier. once the rust is all gone feather the paint back 80/180/320 grits. try and leave an 80 grit scratch on the metal and 320 on the paint. shoot a coat of epoxy primer over the bare metal for the best protection then a 2k primer surfacer over it and the feathered paint. then sand it all along with the rest of the hood with 600 grit and paint.

headlamps you can sand with 600 grit and shoot some clear coat over them or sand with 600/1000/1500 then buff them out. as you are sanding you will see the film peeling back. you want that all gone before moving onto finer grits or clearing


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I got to paint the whole hood


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ding said:


> gotta strip the edge of the hood down to bare clean metal. a wire brush on a drill or a die grinder will be the safest. using a grinding disk will work but you can also do more damage easier. once the rust is all gone feather the paint back 80/180/320 grits. try and leave an 80 grit scratch on the metal and 320 on the paint. shoot a coat of epoxy primer over the bare metal for the best protection then a 2k primer surfacer over it and the feathered paint. then sand it all along with the rest of the hood with 600 grit and paint.
> 
> headlamps you can sand with 600 grit and shoot some clear coat over them or sand with 600/1000/1500 then buff them out. as you are sanding you will see the film peeling back. you want that all gone before moving onto finer grits or clearing


 Dings da man!


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I got to paint the whole hood


only if you want it to look right :whistling2:

or you could drive it down to CT. and i could paint it for you :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> your turn to help, how do I fix this, and a dull looking head light.
> 
> And no comments like , it's a ford, burn it


HELL,, your a machine finisher ! Go get ya a $40,000 F150 2BUCK ,,you can afford it. :whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I got to paint the whole hood


 ya, just use a brush and 3/8 nap roller.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ding said:


> only if you want it to look right :whistling2:
> 
> or you could drive it down to CT. and i could paint it for you :yes:


Does it snow there in the winter

CT is Connecticut , right:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> HELL,, your a machine finisher ! Go get ya a $40,000 F150 2BUCK ,,you can afford it. :whistling2:


Yes, I'm sure the ex wife would look good sitting behind the wheel:furious:


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Does it snow there in the winter
> 
> CT is Connecticut , right:blink:


yup.

and a brush and roller will work in a pinch :jester:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> HELL,, your a machine finisher ! Go get ya a $40,000 F150 2BUCK ,,you can afford it. :whistling2:


Here in Au this is all you get for $40,000, 1/4 of an F150.









A second hand 2006 F250 is about $75,000. RIPPED OFF.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here in Au this is all you get for $40,000, 1/4 of an F150.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


starting price in Canada Is around 53,000, think most guys talk around the $60,000 mark, and we live in auto pact country:furious:

so it's the same here, and I think were making them, or a least most of the parts for them:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> starting price in Canada Is around 53,000, think most guys talk around the $60,000 mark, and we live in auto pact country:furious:
> 
> so it's the same here, and I think were making them, or a least most of the parts for them:furious:


that's just stupid. I could build a house for that.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That pic is what they call a ranger here it is essentialy made by Mazda. It has a 4cyl diesel engine. 
I have a 2006 Nissan Pathfinder 4x4 diesel that cost me $51,000.

Then there is the price of tools, a bazooka is around $2,200. The middle man is making a killing. I can get one from the states and save around $850.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Then there is the price of tools, a bazooka is around $2,200. The middle man is making a killing. I can get one from the states and save around $850.


Yes we hear it all the time from cazna, oh the price of the tools here







He owns more tools than anyone else on this site. He's building a second tool shed b/c he needs more room.......... and he's got a boat, lives in a place that looks like paradise...... but he owns no sheep:blink:

So.......... how much money you m8's making down under there:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So.......... how much money you m8's making down under there:whistling2:[/QUOTE]

Crap loads, but dont tell anyone its a secret.
No I tell a lie the down turn has hit here also only done six houses so far this year plus small jobs. If it wasnt for the small jobs life would be real hard. I supose I cant complain the 5 years before that were flat out, could have worked 12hrs a day 7 days a week it was that busy, but not now. (I have a boat to, and live in paradise:thumbsup: the temp range is 28f winter to 107f summer. AND NO SNOW.)


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes we hear it all the time from cazna, oh the price of the tools here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Austraila is called the lucky country 2Buck, Due to its HUGE minerial wealth, The money earned in those mines is incredable, Coal, Gold, Gypsum, and Masses of Iron ore for steel making, This gets passed into the population so if i was in oz i could prob earn 30% more than NZ, That goes for all jobs, I dont know the numbers off hand but there is a flood of kiwis moving to oz, Its been happening for years, Better weather wages and conditions, I drive a 92 nissan safari with 250,00kms on the clock, No way could i spend 30, 40, or 50k on a truck.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Austraila is called the lucky country 2Buck, Due to its HUGE minerial wealth, The money earned in those mines is incredable, Coal, Gold, Gypsum, and Masses of Iron ore for steel making, QUOTE]
> 
> We used to be the lucky country now we have a red headed shiela as our PM who want to bring in a carbon tax. So every thing that produces carbon she wants to tax, we wont even be able to fart without getting taxed. The rich get richer the rest of us get done over AGAIN.


----------

